# THe fate of MM offroad racing...



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

well its almost a new year and nobody stepped up to help. i could probably swing once a mth but if there is no commited help i dont even want to do that. I have too many other things on my plate to commit to more than that. I am due to talk to Meir this week , so it looks like it will be DEAD........


----------



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

It was fun. Thanks for running all the races that you did - glad I got to meet you and participate. I have since sold my two little 1/10 scale buggies so I can just run Ebuggy and 4wd SC!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for giving it a try Marcus.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Maybe the Sugarland track will accommodate. In the meantime it's Mike's. Thanks Marcus for reviving 10th in the H. I am forgetting about Katy Rc. Seems they are considering smaller scales in their layouts.


----------



## SaltLifeTx (Sep 12, 2011)

bummer, only got to race out there once


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Well, like he says if we can pool/group together we can still pull it off. Only thing is who would be the RD the day of.


----------



## ShortKorse4x4 (Oct 30, 2011)

Sorry to hear that, Marcus...I didn't know things were that bad. I was actually looking to start coming out there and racing- Shawn(ESKAY) and I have been talking about it for sure. I still hope things work out...


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

its not "that bad" but its alot of work for me to do by myself!! i rarely get any help! my website keeps me extremely busy and for me to dedicate 2 saturdays a month to race and the hours for track maintenence takes alot out my time. Meir doesnt want to even get a load of dirt for the track and the last time we had a track build i payed for the equipment myself! it would be relatively easy for a "group" to run it but no one has stepped up to organize it.


----------



## karl j (Mar 15, 2011)

but forget about ultimate we will do atleast 1 club race per month sucks bout mm i do understand for one person to do im thankfull i have a partner


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Its really hard to do anything without Meir support besides just taking out money when we show up. I'm dedicated to 10th scale right now. Not to the track.


----------



## SaltLifeTx (Sep 12, 2011)

I think if Meir doesn't want to put in his support and solely relies on outsiders to run and maintain his track, then let the track go as is and when his business suffers more, then he'll maybe catch a clue. Marcus I know you have done a great job out there, so thanks for that, time to focus elsewhere now.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Now, I'm not bashing Meir. He's been good to me and we have always got along, but he doesn't care about racing. The only reason why the track is still there is because "It attracts" potential customers walking up to the front door. Dad brings the kids while getting an ARF plane, kids see the cars on the track, Dad buys kids cars...

Meir is no idiot. That's why he still has a hobby shop while so many failed over the years.


----------



## mj270wsm (Feb 1, 2011)

if the one who is making money from the track wont support it why should anybody else


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Meir owns the property that's why he can last while others fail. There is a major difference having to pay a lease every month than just property taxes, once a year. His refusal to buy additional dirt says it all. Even when he says we turned our backs to him...


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

All I can do is laugh at this point.......this is the same exact cycle I have seen with M&M at least 3-4 times in the past 7 years since I've been in Houston. In the end, it's like Gary said......Meir is smart and he knows that the money doesn't come from racers, it comes from RTR's and such. And while races do attract a crowd and stoke up a little for that day, it's not really that much extra business.

Where Meir and I do disagree however, is that he is in it to push RTR's out the door, and repeat business is not his forte. If he were to spend $500-1000 a month for a race director to run regular and consistent Saturday races every Saturday or maybe every other Saturday, and to keep up the facility and to make it look like an actual race track, then he would see some come-back business and repeat business and the race/track expenditure would pay for itself.

It's a matter of how he chooses to spend his cash: invest in a bigger inventory of RTR's, or spend some of that inventory cash on the track and get some repeat business going. In the end, it probably washes and ends up about the same, but pumping more money into your RTR inventory means higher monthly gross volume, which assist cash flow, which is probably honestly better if your sole reason for business is to turn a profit. Which again, is where Meir and most of us differ.......he doesn't race, he doesn't fly, and there isn't much part of him that's in this for the fun......it's pure business.

Just my $.02......like I said, I've seen this happen multiple times, as well as been the person that it happened to, so that's my insight.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

The place has been open this long and will continue to soley because of its location and all those rich Bellaire families. I won't go there even if CV one day decided to hold a Harc race there.


----------



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

I would love to see the lady up front handle all the entries for a HARC race


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

She can barely handle chewing gum and punching in a sale at the same time.

MnM is simple convenience, when RC hobby opens its track. MnM who .....lol


----------



## LowBlueRanger (Oct 12, 2008)

wheres this RC hobby track gonna be?


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Stafford. 90 and Dulles area.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

New track? Is that Bucky?


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

That's been the rumor for about a year


----------



## jcmgroom (Nov 25, 2011)

Fate of MM, 

IMO,
I dont care, I agree with Rubin, In have been going there since back in the 90s, stopped about 3-4 years ago, the service and the overall atmosphere has been , 
you like it, pay for it over there, now get out!!


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah, he's focused on moving in first and off road track shortly after. I think he's thinking March or so, for a grand opening


----------



## ShortKorse4x4 (Oct 30, 2011)

kstoracing said:


> Yeah, he's focused on moving in first and off road track shortly after. I think he's thinking March or so, for a grand opening


Last time I was in there they passed out flyers:
Late Feb./early March- 3 day move-in and then grand opening- details as they get closer to actual completion date of renovation. 
9200 sq ft building with bigger shop to stock more items...
2.2 acre lot with two tracks (one on-road & one off-road)
Location- Hwy 90 & Brand Lane (Dulles/Main St area of Stafford, TX - next to O'Reilly Auto Parts)


----------



## LowBlueRanger (Oct 12, 2008)

I had fun at m&m last year, it was my first attempt at racing. I'll have to make a few of those races at mike's this up coming year, the slash is still going strong! lol I still have that b44 that I want to sell, if any of you guys are interested hit me up. I'm about to take some pics and post it in the classifieds.


----------

